# Sore That Won't Heal



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi All! I've never posted on this forum before, just browsed some. I am hoping you can give me some advice. 
I have a chow mix, farm dog, that has a sore on the outside of his ear (fur side)that is not healing. About the size of a half dollar. Kind of oozing and won't scab over. The other dogs usually take care of each other as far as clean up on wounds but they won't touch this. It's been over a week now and I have to do something. I could take him to the vet, but he can be a little
on the unpredictable side when put in a situation he is not familiar with, I don't have a muzzle and he gets car sick.
Any suggestions? I thought about using peroxide.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't use peroxide! My vet gives us a bottle of greasy clear red liquid which heals wounds very quickly. I looked on a bottle, but all it says is "FSO 1/2 bottle" so I have no idea what it is. It has a strong odor to it.

I'd use an antibacterial cream instead of peroxide.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Is that what I should ask for/about? I'm sending one of my boys to the vet tomorrow to get some wormer and other stuff. He can be very descriptive about what looks like and hopefully I won't have to take him in. I'll see what he comes up with. I was hoping to see what I could do now because I can see that it is bothering him.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

First, what have you tried? I would agree not to use peroxide on anything that I wasn't sure of the origination of a sore. Tea tree oil is usually very beneficial and barring that, Listerine. I warn you though, Listerine can sting like the dickens and hurt like a demon...So be forewarned of any possible reaction by the dog. Other than that, I wouldn't recommend anything since origin can be of importance. Both the tea tree oil and listerine act as anti-microbials and would get anything in there. Listerine will most likely kill any mites that might be present too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Definitely ask if they have anything like the red liquid I described. I get it in a bottle with a swab and just dab it on the wound. Works better than anything I've ever used.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nitofurazone will work too. It comes in an ointment or a spray powder.
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/1441.htm


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

My vet told me to use Betadine, diluted to an iced-tea color for stuff like this, just flush it a few times a day and keep them from licking at it for a little while after the flushing.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

It sounds like it could be a hot spot...which is a skin infection that oozes. The first thing they did was try to shave the spot to help it dry out, then an antibacterial spray. Neosporin type stuff was not recomened because it doesn't dry out then.


----------



## Deborah Stephenson (May 10, 2002)

Cleaning it thoroughly first would be a good idea - as others have said Betadine, Listerine, or even just soap and water. Then dry it well by blotting. After that you might try a bit of Bag Balm (use a cotton swab to apply) or iodine solution. I'd personally go for the Bag Balm - it is safe, stays on (because it is thick and greasy), and seems to work healing wonders on everything it touches. Even when nothing else helped, we've had very good success with it on both dog and cat wounds (great for chapped hands too!)


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

If it is a hot spot, Listerine only. Should clear up in a day or 2...


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Clean it up and if you have a farm and ranch store, they have a tube that is yellow and red, can't think of the name, for dogs, horses, you name it. It's got sulpher in it and will taste nasty but will heal them up. We used this for fly bites and hot spots.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well the vet won't give out anything over the counter. She said to use Neosporin. We are having a hard time keeping it on him. He will either rub it off or shake it of. We even tried to wrap a bandage around his whole head and it lasted about 5 minutes. I thought about the lampshade thing also, but if he didn't tear it off one of the others would.
My son is going to the farm store later to see what they have.
I'll try the listerine as a last resort. If it burns like I think it will, I wont be able to get near him for awhile. He thinks we are just jacking with him now with the bandage and all.

I took some notes and will send that along with him. 
Doesn't tea tree oil burn also? I've used that on myself and know it stinks but can't remember if it burns.
Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

If it's a hot spot, putting ointment of any kind will only cause the bacteria to continue breeding and it won't get well. Anything you use is going to burn and Listerine just makes the process faster. Some dogs are wimps and some aren't...Just like people. Clean it well with soap and water twice daily in the interim. TTO sometimes burns a tad, and I mean a tiny bit, and sometimes you don't feel it at all. If the wound is the least bit below the surface of skin level, mix the TTO with something else.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I got some Nitrofuazone dressing and an antiseptic in a red and yellow container and a spray on that has TTO in it. I tried the spray first. He took off like a rocket and I won't be able to get ahold of him till tomorrow now. He's a wimp. VERY skittish to anything unusual. If I get to aggressive I'll get bit. He is a good guard dog and I don't want to ruin the trust we have going. I will get him treated but it will take some finesse. It's starting to crust over now so I may be making some progress.


----------

